# Bought a House! :)



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

So it all came together on the day! 

We are now the proud new owners of a lovely little house with a big garden just on the edge of Castanheira de Pera!


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

Congratulations! In for an exciting time, glad its all gone well for you.

Denise


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Congratulations. - Now you've gotta get to work on that garden but the good news is you've got good weather to allow you to get it done.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS Mattski


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Congratulations Matt and Mrs Matt on your lovely property and garden. I think your next purchase might need to be a good rotavator or a couple of pigs to dig it over!


----------

